# how long does dianabol take to work and wot gains to exspect



## nathan11989

hi i have just started taking 4 dianabol tablets a day they are 10 mg ones and i eat 5 meals a day and alot of snacks i also train for 2 hours 3 times a day wot gains should i exspect i weight nearly 12 stone at the min and im 6 ft im also jabbing decca and suss but im told i wont c gains for at least 2 weeks frm that any hel is wanted thanx


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

are you serious?

you train for 6 hours a day.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

d-bol should start working after 2-3 days btw.


----------



## nathan11989

i ment 2 hours 3 times a week sorry lol i wish i could train that long lol and does dianabol elp gain strengh


----------



## Mars

7-10 days, gains from sust and deca about 4-5 wks, training is far too much and thats assuming you mean 3 x wk for 2hrs and not 3 x daily.

Gains will be dependant on diet, training and rest and vary greatly from person to person.

From the original Q, seems you know very little about aas, hope this isn't you're 1st cycle.


----------



## nathan11989

this is my first cycle and y is 3 x a week 2 much becouse i thought that was gd


----------



## *o*

nathan11989 said:


> this is my first cycle and y is 3 x a week 2 much becouse i thought that was gd


I would say around 45 minutes tops. It becomes counter-productive


----------



## weeman

you will most likely see strength gains within the first week.


----------



## dog5566

mate i train 4 times a week, with a total of 3hr or so, a week.


----------



## snoop

looking for some advice really can anyone help.never took roids before and have orderd some dianabol what else will i need? im looking to bulk up. for pct i got tam


----------



## D_MMA

gains in strength pretty much instant (first week)

size gains etc depends on your diet.


----------



## snoop

just starting out never done roids before got some dianabol and for pct i got tam. wats best to take with dianabol as im looking to bulk up ... anyone help ta


----------



## snoop

diet good pasta potatoes etc but looking for info on what to stack dianabol with


----------



## 1bpk

snoop said:


> diet good pasta potatoes etc but looking for info on what to stack dianabol with


Make your own thread.

Don't hijack threads, people dont like it :thumbup1:

Welcome to the board though :thumb:


----------



## dan the man

yeah


----------



## Goose

If your training for 2 hours at a time then personally I dont think your training right. Increase the intensity and be in and out within 45 minutes.. push yourself harder on each set to make you not want to be there any longer than 45 minutes because your body is fcuked!


----------



## Greyphantom

And for fcuk sake people do some reading and research... its not that hard... and all your questions will probably be answered... if not then ask... only after you have searched and read everything twice though...


----------



## big_jim_87

Greyphantom-And for fcuk sake people do some reading and research... its not that hard... and all your questions will probably be answered... if not then ask... only after you have searched and read everything twice though...

mate i thought this thred was a joke lol the geeza clearly aint read up on fcuk all! lol (will i c gains in strength) lol wtf read befor you put some thing in your body ffs


----------



## Van

It looks like you went into this blind folded ( which can often be the case) at least your trying to research now better than never....i suppose

PM me il send you a book on eveything you need to know ( Anabolics 9th Edition )

Think ur gonna need it bro!


----------



## Greyphantom

big_jim_87 said:


> Greyphantom-And for fcuk sake people do some reading and research... its not that hard... and all your questions will probably be answered... if not then ask... only after you have searched and read everything twice though...
> 
> mate i thought this thred was a joke lol the geeza clearly aint read up on fcuk all! lol (will i c gains in strength) lol wtf read befor you put some thing in your body ffs


It might by but I just finished a leg workout and they are killing... starting to lose patience with the number of nitwits on various boards who come on with really dumb and inane questions when a little (sometimes none at all as the stickys have the info there) research would provide the info...


----------



## ricey

Van said:


> It looks like you went into this blind folded ( which can often be the case) at least your trying to research now better than never....i suppose
> 
> PM me il send you a book on eveything you need to know ( Anabolics 9th Edition )
> 
> Think ur gonna need it bro!


pmsl i concure


----------



## ricey

mate dont take anything till you have researched some more honestly. everyone will help you out first.


----------



## big_jim_87

this can be a dangerous game if you do not know what you are doing! why some one would just go on some ones advice and have no understanding of what they are doing and just be lead blindly is beyond me!


----------



## addicted

how do i make my own thread??


----------



## engllishboy

Go back to the page where you saw this thread, then click "New thread"


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

snoop said:


> looking for some advice really can anyone help.never took roids before and have orderd some dianabol what else will i need? im looking to bulk up. for pct i got tam


you will need to do some research before posting questions like that on here... i'll be surprised if anyone bothers to answer you....


----------



## danebdon

we shudnt be slakin people for asking cewbie questions my reasearch includes a heavey read in forums like this from peopl aasking such questions as im not so much interested in fact science but more the hands on approach from people that have gone through the process!! il admit you dont buy unless you have background knowwledge but if ure offered them on the spot for a good proce i wud buy them aneway and then start asking questions!! like i said 90 percent of my research comes from forums and from people asking such questions so please just beuase u are in the no fully do not slack people that do not no what there doin or what there up against just teach them and then they will no instead of sending them sumwere else !! why isnt that what a forum is for ?!

i dont mean to offend so please ddont let the hightened testosterone bite my head off okay


----------

